# Nastiest tarantula



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I am after a little info to help a friend write a theseus: In your own opinion, what would you class as the most nasty type tarantula?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

baboon, or camel spider, but that is not a T, spider, or scorpian, it is its own kind


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Off hand I would say Haplopelma minax (Thailand Black tarantula) there are many more I could think of but that one comes to mind first. Pretty much any Asian or African species are nasty


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh H.Minax are pretty evil, also baboons are not too freindly and my togo starburst is a vicious little thing as well, but as Spider mad said if they are Asian or African they tend to be quite nasty, its hard to say which is the worst


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

well, in my collection, it would be my AF king baboon, shes a little humdinger
TBH, many, many of them are 'defensive'
New world spiders have urticating hair and utilise them as a defense. Old worlders dont have any urticating setae and rely more so on a show of strength... but it certainly doesnt take that long for them to make a real strike at you. Most strikes wil be with fangs retracted as aposed to sticking out to actually bite. IMO they prefer to scare the bu'jesus outta you, but as i said it doesnt take long for the threat to become genuine hostility.
Also, many baboons, as well as many american genus also have stridulating organs which are used to 'hiss' at you, sounds similar to velcro being pulled apart.
What is the studys title? what is it they are trying to work out?


----------



## Lesley M (Oct 17, 2006)

out of our's the first one that sprung to mind was our Colbalt (fiesty little B*tch) and I have to agree with the Baboon yup they give me a change of trouser moment.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

i had a braziliann white knee that was crazy..attacked everything even water drioplets but off hand id say colbalt blues or the ornamentals


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

She wants to vet (in the USA) and she has to hand in a study on an exotic animal (god knows why as she wants to work with marine animals). She chose to do it on tarantula's as she knows I keep them, I would rather her have done it on snakes as I know more about them. I'm not sure on the title, she just asked a few questions and this was one of them. I think she is trying to work out if they live up to the common perception as being 'aggressive killer'. As we collectors all know; this isn't true.

I have an Indian ornimental and he is VERY aggressive! Even more aggressive than my cobalt blue.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

its hard to really say. 

There are lots of spiders that are very agressive, and are virtually on a par with oneanother.

The worst are going to be asians, or africans, as said, because they rely not upon hairs, but on threatening behaviour. 

If you take nasty at face value, then there are lots that are agressive, defencive, and some that are plain horrible. 

But IMO the most agressive, are either pookys (ordamental spiders) or OBT's. (orange bitey things)

other wise funnel webs (spanish and aus) are very agressive, and so are trap doors. 

but they are not T's in the traditional sence of the word, but technically, neither are 99% of our "pet" T's...


----------



## Lesley M (Oct 17, 2006)

OBT..... I love it :grin1: ..... I just remembered a Regalis we had that was a noughty little turd too..... and Pokies :| I just leave them to my hubby ..... why do they run at you when you lift the lid


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

hehe aint they darlings lol


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Ive found all the pokies that I have had to be more nervous and tend to run away from any opening viv and try to hide rather than attack.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

For aggression in my experience i would say either orange baboons(P.murinus) or cobalts(H.lividum)Pokies have always seemed very shy and nervous to me as well.Although i did have one regalis that shot out of the tank and ran across the room.Now that was fun watching an adult female shoot of at 1600 mph(well it seemed like it at the time)Now that was a trouser changing moment


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

I would have to agree with cobalts although I have never kept a baboon so can't really compare. I recall having to move my cobalt using a 5l bottle with the end cut off because she kept lunging at me, she continued to lunge even when she was contained in the bottle. Definite change of trousers moment.


----------



## reptilemanspoon (Aug 31, 2006)

as others have said i'd nominate baboons


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh my pokies are more nervy would rather run than be defenive but my H.lividum is quite aggressive as is my P.murinus


----------



## Young Boldric (Feb 5, 2007)

my orange baboon is MENTAL theirs no other way to describe it,and to add to the aggression it`s like lightening so i would say these


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

P.murinus is a absolute nightmare.I remember feeding mine and as soon as i lifted the lid she went into attack more rearing up at nothing but fresh air.You can just imagine what it was like when i had to tell the misses and kids that she had escaped from her tank and was loose somewhere in the house.I found her 2 days later just hanging out in the corner of the room by the cornicing.I then had a nightmare catching her because as soon as i put the bottle over her she went mental.I got the card under the bottle but then she legged it as i took the card awy to transfer her back into her tank.In the end it took 4 attempts to get her home.Now that was a moment i never want to go through again.From that day to this all my T's have the lids taped down.


----------



## DaFoot (Nov 20, 2006)

All this talk of psycho Cobolts...I think I have a dud as she isn't very agresive at all (unless I'm trying to get her out of the tank for cleaning...then it gets a bit nervy!).

My young (12-18 month) Goliath on the other hand...attacks anything that moves.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I wonder how people are able to breed P murinus, 2 of them in the same tank with lid off and being prepared to seperate if the female tries to eat the male how can anyone handle the speed of 2 possible horny spiders???? I want to breed them but really thinking about it i may go for the lightweight breedings of Brachy


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Ha ha Cobolts and Babboons I find if you get a mean streaked chile rose your in trouble.

I would have to say OBT thy dont grow very big but they are mean son of a guns Mine are, my female is lively to say the least always good fun when it comes to cleaning.

I dont find Pokies to bad never had a situation where they have gone mad at me mine always run away.


----------



## TW (May 1, 2007)

I had a Salmon Pink Bird Eater and it was very very very viscious! Deffo not shy!


----------



## brachyphelma scheroderi (Dec 20, 2006)

i got a red knee that would eat you.. pure nuts... duno why like but that seems to be her way! but yeah the baboons an cobalts are crazy


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

isnt the singapore blue a highly aggressive species?


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Singapore blue Not heard of that, do you have the lation name for it??


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I think the Latin for the Singapore blue is Cyriopagopus sp. I aint come accross one of those yet, but there is still time I guess :smile:


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

i seen a very nasty Theraposi blondi, if it moves it attacks, mine though is not too bad, even managed to have it on hand a while back. not so keen now though.


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

this is what ive been able to find...but unsure im new to spiders but our lass will let me have one of these as she likes the look of it:no1: 

(taken from Tarantula Price List, google find)

*Singapore Blue** (Cyriopagopus sp. "blue")*


----------



## Dilster (Mar 20, 2007)

I own a fair few of the supposed agressive T's - as you can see by my sig.
But the most lairy I have is my H.gigas - Cameroon Rusty Red Baboon , absolutely Radio Rental !:grin1: 
I guess it depends on the individual, my P.murinus is a shy lad, as is the Lividum, obviously when you corner them they will 'lose it'. But my gigas will attack anything in it's domain!


----------



## Lesley M (Oct 17, 2006)

This thread has been fantastic reading (thanks guys) .... don't it just prove that T's are just like everything else (humans, snakes, dogs) they all have thier moments and can vary from T to T. My OH (ian) says our Suntiger can 'go off on one' personally I have never seen it do anything other than hide ..... is it like everything else do they pick up on your hormones & such


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

In my collection, my nastiest ones are:
Haplopelma minax (Thailand black) - before she burrowed, she used to sit in the open.. and as soon as i opened the lid, she'd slowly climb towards me in a threat posture, with her fangs out and dripping venom lol Striking the ground..

Citharischius crawshayi (king baboon) - my adult female is nasty! she hisses, threatens, and shes HUGE lol scary stuff!

Haplopelma albostriatum - my female has struck at me once.. but it was a big strike lol I try to avoid going in her tank if she's out and about ,coz shes only small and VERY fast! haha

Pterinochilus murinus (usambara baboon) - Aptly nicknamed the OBT (orange bitey thing) however.. i think they look best when they stand in their threat posture.. here is my juvie having a go at me when i wanted to rehoused him/her...


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Becky said:


> In my collection, my nastiest ones are:
> Haplopelma minax (Thailand black) - before she burrowed, she used to sit in the open.. and as soon as i opened the lid, she'd slowly climb towards me in a threat posture, with her fangs out and dripping venom lol Striking the ground..
> 
> Citharischius crawshayi (king baboon) - my adult female is nasty! she hisses, threatens, and shes HUGE lol scary stuff!
> ...


Now that is one of the best pics I've seen, did you take it yourself?


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Good thing about Cobolts is you basicly have a pet hole. haha


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> Now that is one of the best pics I've seen, did you take it yourself?


Yeah with my camera on my mobile phone, thats why its a bit blurry lol


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

chimpy666 said:


> Good thing about Cobolts is you basicly have a pet hole. haha


Yeah lol My minax won't burrow for some reason.. so i have to keep my eye on her the whole time when im doing tank maintenance. I'd prefer it if she did burrow lol


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting read, aggression seems to vary from individual to individual, heck my Chilean Rose can be quite defensive. I find most of the arboreal species to be more flighty than aggressive although they can and do bite. The most aggressive species I've come across is my H. Gigas, which will hiss when opening the lid and virtually attack anything in it's proximity, sometimes even air and water droplets if it thinks someones there! Typical nasties like the Cobalt blue and Baboon species are always mentioned in these debates! The most aggressive and threatening species are quintessentially Old World species because they rely solely on their fangs unlike many New Worlds, which tend to kick hairs all over the place before biting.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Becky said:


> Yeah lol My minax won't burrow for some reason.. so i have to keep my eye on her the whole time when im doing tank maintenance. I'd prefer it if she did burrow lol


You have a minax?! 

What's the colouring like on it? Does it get any brighter colours after a moult? Or just stay black? 

The nastiest of my tarantulas are the Haplopelmas, particularly my schmidti :flrt:


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

my pokie was a wickle angel it would let me stroke it! my OBT is only a sling still and it is just very nervous so far (and a bit of a pet hole, thinks its a funnelweb :bash, im betting it will all change though...


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

ianyork said:


> isnt the singapore blue a highly aggressive species?


I had a singapore blue a while ago, it wasnt to bad really although they do have the reputation of being nutters.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

H.Gigas and Salmon pink for me. Think the salmon pink is more of a feeding response though as it doesn't bother with threat postures just dives onto the tongs, grips on and bites.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

My GBB sling was striking the paint brush as I was easing it out of its delivery pot. Very funny seeing a cute 1cm T getting aggresive, :flrt:


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

id say cobalt blues, vicious little basterds


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't think many are "nasty"... just defensive when disturbed.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

H. minax
P. cambridgei
P. irminia
P. regalis
P. rufilata.

all the above are bas***ds in my experience. god love em.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Ones that have had a go at me:

Stromatopelma calceatum
Heteroscodra maculata
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Avicularia laeta (yep! Pissy lil b***ards!)


----------



## aadb (Oct 20, 2008)

_Pterinochilus murinus_
Orange Starburst Baboon

I have owned two of these and at the slightest disturbance they would attack. Rear ready for a strike or simply charge.

I used to break out into a cold sweat when it was time to change water or do anything that involved using my long tweezers or putting my hand in the vivs.

I had a cobalt blue too. Pussy cat compared to the baboons.

After all that they are still my favourite tarantulas.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Most are fairly predictable and not all that hostile unless deliberately provoked. I find the worst ones are the Chile Roses as they pretend to be all docile, then they go for you lightning quick and chew you hard and very slowly.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

:lol2: Will, you choose chilean roses as _the _nastiest tarantula? 


:rotfl:


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

all my spids are wickle softies, but they are all mostly slings =P


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> :lol2: Will, you choose chilean roses as _the _nastiest tarantula?
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


Lol of course


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

:lol2: You wouldn't be saying that if you'd seen my new haplopelma at kempton!

It's just reared up at me now, because I sneezed in the same room as it! :lol:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

My Boehemi is bat shit mental. I don't know what I'm going to do when it comes time to rehouse him. Flicky, bitey, runny pissy little bastard LOL

You merely have to breathe on him for him to just lunge...


----------



## DaFoot (Nov 20, 2006)

My baby B boehmei is doing well in the skittish stakes... doesn't take much to get a reaction out of him (like lifting the lid on the tank). He hoovers up the little crickets when it's feeding time, flings himself round the tank to catch them.

You that 'hit a window and slide down it' moment in cartoons? :lol2:

In comparison my T blondi is a pussy cat :whistling2:


----------



## Johnny Drama (Sep 27, 2008)

The most mental T i ever had was 9" female Cyriopagopus sp "Singapore blue". That thing was pure EVIL. It was the like the rage-filled, mutant lovechild of an orgy involving Adolf Hitler, Idi Amin, Pol Pot, Jack the Ripper and Rosemary West. I had to get rid of it in the end. It was an absolute headcase and i was terrified to go near it, it was BIG, FAST and totally SCHIZO! :devil::devil::devil:

I'd only have to move on the other side of the room and it would be striking the glass trying to perforate me like a teabag. I would rather takle all my pokies at the same time than have to deal with that one beast. I had others of the same species that were a bit frisky, but nothing i couldn't handle. I couldn't get rid of her fast enough.


----------

